# Nebr Pigeon Needs Companion



## whitechicken (Apr 10, 2007)

Handicapped Feral fem pigeon (HBC frozen wing) would benefit having another pigeon for companion. Nebraska
Thanks, Carol 
[email protected]


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, here's another lonely pigeon in Nebraska, maybe you two should hook up and discuss the possibilities:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18679

Pidgey


----------

